# Logging or Burling?



## justallan (Feb 22, 2015)

I wanted to get something the upcoming auction so went out to my new favorite spot in the world. Okay, the spot SUCKS, but the trees are nice. LOL. I should have got pics of me stringing chokers down the hill, I might have made money off the that alone.
I'm finding that these trees have a lot of heart rot, but there's plenty of good stuff in there still.
The biggest thing is that I had a great day.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Knarly looking tree Allan ! Im sure you had lots of fun.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's one chunk lopped in a couple pieces. The one on the left is where my auction donation came from, about the middle foot.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like a great time, Allan! I want to get back to Montana someday. If that ever happens, I might have to make a side trip just to be there and watch when you slice one of those logs open! (You can probably even put me to work as the charge for admission, lol!)


----------



## justallan (Feb 22, 2015)

Come on out, Matt. I saw some wood, hike a little and sit a lot just enjoying the beauty. Sometimes you have to do that or you'll miss it all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd love to sometime. Montana is one of my favorite states I've been to. And every part of the state I've been to is beautiful - even if driving across it takes forever. I was supposed to do another fishing trip out in western MT with some friends last summer, but couldn't swing it. You live in a great area of the world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

Allan I might even brave that snow for a day being your go-for and riding shotgun with you. Beautiful country. Beautiful dead red wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 22, 2015)

The company would be great, for sure.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like fun allan! I think that would be alot of fun to do, also like christmas cutting into those! haha


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing looks like you had fun with that nasty log
Dave


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2015)

Absolutely awesome wood! I'm another that could be your sidekick for a day, just to see that wood in person! Chuck


----------



## justallan (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds like a party at my place LOL. The biggest hang-up is that on a ranch you really don't know what kind of wrecks you will have from one day to the next and a guy might have to be around a few to get the chance to saw wood. That understood, about the beginning of June I go back to only working 6 days a week, right now I work 1/2 days 7 days a week and tinker in the shop 6 of them also. In about 10-14 days the calves start hitting the ground, then about the 1st of may we start branding.
But I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 27, 2015)

I grew up on a cow/calf ranch and know of which you speak. Great way of life so once again I am envious of you. Lots of work but rewarding beyond explaining. I hope that you have a
mild calving season with the rains to make the grass that keeps that type of operation viable.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

